# Could i add



## Mustang Boy (Aug 27, 2008)

I currently have a 10gal with 6 neon tetra and 6 glowlight tetra and would like to know if i could add like 4-5 tiny cory's like hastatus or pygmy(some really small strain of cory)

if i can i wont be doing this for a few months until i finish getting all of the plants that i plan on adding to the tank


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

No i dont think you have room for the corys with the neons and glow lights you are pretty much stocked.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Aug 27, 2008)

ok thats cool i was just wonderin cause i got to thinking(bad idea when i get to thinking) and thought they would look pretty cool in there


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

ya if you bought maybe another ten gallon (or something bigger too) then you could put an even bigger school of them. If you did get another 10 gallon you could probably put like 6 of those and a school of like 5 of a tetra or rasbora.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You can fit the Pygmy corys in this tank no problem.
Normally you'd be near the limit already, but in this case the fish in question are glolights and neons. These fish can easily handle the addition of the corys on account of not only their miniscule mass, but their natural habitat types. When you evolve in a dark pool with little water movement or free oxygen, a 10gallon tank with a filter is pretty luxurious.
You certainly wouldn't want to try this with many other species with more demanding needs, but with these two you can make it work with relative ease.


----------

